# broadband connection leaking



## curioustechy (Sep 22, 2011)

I'm using BSNL 750 UL broadband usinf ADSL2 wifi modem.. i browse wirelessly... my wifi connection is so configured that as soon as i switch on my laptop i can browse directly without doing anything... my connection settings are as follows

Wireless Settings

Network Name (SSID): BSNL_AP
Network Key (WEP/WPA Key): XXXXXXXXXX
Key Provided Automatically (802.1x): 0
Network Authentication Type: open
Data Encryption Type: WEP
Connection Type: ESS
Key Index: 

Now my doubt is: is my wifi leaky? i mean is anybody able to use net through my modem without my knowledge?


----------



## Ishu Gupta (Sep 22, 2011)

Your router should have a page which shows all the connected clients. Check that.


----------



## Rajesh345 (Sep 22, 2011)

Use  wpa  instead of wep , , wep is easily crackable 

*img828.imageshack.us/img828/7316/unledhiy.jpg

ur router page will b diff , mine is WA1003a  old BSNL router


----------



## mithun_mrg (Sep 23, 2011)

yes us e wpa2 psk/personal & use a strong key, if possible also  enable mac filter

and the encryption type should be AES


----------



## curioustechy (Sep 24, 2011)

Ishu Gupta said:


> Your router should have a page which shows all the connected clients. Check that.



please tell how to check that



Rajesh345 said:


> Use  wpa  instead of wep , , wep is easily crackable
> 
> *img828.imageshack.us/img828/7316/unledhiy.jpg
> 
> ur router page will b diff , mine is WA1003a  old BSNL router



how could i get such a page


----------



## asingh (Sep 24, 2011)

Ishu Gupta said:


> Your router should have a page which shows all the connected clients. Check that.



Just to this. Usually under the DHCP settings.


----------



## Rajesh345 (Sep 24, 2011)

curioustechy said:


> please tell how to check that
> 
> 
> 
> how could i get such a page





go2   *192.168.1.1/

admin
admin


----------



## meetdilip (Sep 24, 2011)

Try this

See who all are connected to your WiFi

Also WEP is crackable. It is wise to use WPA2. Simply borrow a laptop from a friend and try to connect *BSNL_AP*. If it connects without asking for any password, it is time to check your WiFi settings.


----------



## Ishu Gupta (Sep 24, 2011)

meetdilip said:


> Also WEP is crackable. It is wise to use WPA2. Simply borrow a laptop from a friend and try to connect *BSNL_AP*. *If it connects without asking for any password*, it is time to check your WiFi settings.



WEP isn't good but not that bad


----------



## mithun_mrg (Sep 24, 2011)

every security standard is crackable


----------



## meetdilip (Sep 24, 2011)

Ishu Gupta said:


> WEP isn't good but not that bad





WEP used to be very good at a time, just like an antivirus was enough to protect your PC. Now people have found ways to bypass it. So better move to advanced options. According to law, if someone crack your WiFi and send a fake mail saying that there is a bomb in Rajadhani express, it will be tracked back to you and you are answerable. It is a stupid law as most connections are insecure but it is how things work.


----------



## Ishu Gupta (Sep 24, 2011)

meetdilip said:


> WEP used to be very good at a time, just like an antivirus was enough to protect your PC. Now people have found ways to bypass it. So better move to advanced options. According to law, if someone crack your WiFi and send a fake mail saying that there is a bomb in Rajadhani express, it will be tracked back to you and you are answerable. It is a stupid law as most connections are insecure but it is how things work.


I know that. Infact I can to that in less than 5 mins.

Read the post I quoted again.


----------



## meetdilip (Sep 24, 2011)

mithun_mrg said:


> every security standard is crackable



True. But it is wise to take preventive steps.


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Sep 25, 2011)

You can always restrict the access to selected MAC addresses for further security.


----------



## Ishu Gupta (Sep 25, 2011)

Liverpool_fan said:


> You can always restrict the access to selected MAC addresses for further security.


Nearly pointless. Easier to bypass then WEP.


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Sep 25, 2011)

MAC Address cloning yeah but the client trying to access must be aware of the MAC addresses being in use.


----------



## Ishu Gupta (Sep 25, 2011)

Liverpool_fan said:


> MAC Address cloning yeah but the client trying to access must be aware of the MAC addresses being in use.


Easy to see if another client is connected.


----------



## curioustechy (Nov 30, 2011)

Friends i'm back with some more issues. After using internet wirelessly on my laptop for a quite long time, i switched over to desktop with internet via lan cable..at that time the bsnl personnel configured my modem from wireless to wired connection. now i want to use both wired and wireless connection from the same modem. is it possible. i'm sending screenshots of my modem settings page.


----------



## mithun_mrg (Nov 30, 2011)

^^ first the wireless network is disabled enable it (second option) use a strong key
then in the internet connection page just change the connection type to pppoe from bridged mode also provide ur username & password so that the modem auto connects to the net u will be able to access the net both wired & wifi


----------



## curioustechy (Dec 7, 2011)

this is my internet connection page (attached). but i couldn't find anything as u said.plz help


----------



## mithun_mrg (Dec 8, 2011)

^^ in the last option bsnl 0/35 click on edit & follow the wizard


----------



## curioustechy (Dec 8, 2011)

mithun_mrg said:


> ^^ in the last option bsnl 0/35 click on edit & follow the wizard




but following are my further pages (attachments 1, 2 & 3 in order) - plz elaborate the process


----------



## mithun_mrg (Dec 9, 2011)

^^ there is i think a page missing change the connection type from bridged to pppoe & provide the pppoe username & password

[YOUTUBE]HO0py_D_ZWo[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## curioustechy (Dec 16, 2011)

mithun_mrg said:


> ^^ there is i think a page missing change the connection type from bridged to pppoe & provide the pppoe username & password
> 
> [YOUTUBE]HO0py_D_ZWo[/YOUTUBE]



Buddy, I did as instructed by the video. While following the steps I was not given an option to change the encapsulation mode (its 'bridged' by default) and is inactive for any change. Only change happened after configuring the modem as per your video is the system is now directly connecting to internet as soon as it is on. I wanted to connect desktop through LAN, newly bought Samsung galaxy note & laptop through wifi. Please offer more help.

Hurray.... friends thanks... finally i got all of  my devices connected
...thanks for everybody


----------



## curioustechy (May 8, 2012)

mithun_mrg said:


> ^^ there is i think a page missing change the connection type from bridged to pppoe & provide the pppoe username & password
> 
> [YOUTUBE]HO0py_D_ZWo[/YOUTUBE]



I recently got a transfer to another place and consequently I took a new connection. I had to re-configure my modem to suit my new connection after I reboot it with factory settings.... Then I came back here in search of your video which enabled me to successfully connect last time. But I was much disappointed to see that the video has been removed. Can you plz post that video once more


----------

